# Was sagt die Stützzeit beim NT aus?



## Boti261980 (28. Mai 2009)

*Was sagt die Stützzeit beim NT aus?*

Wozu wird die Stützzeit angegeben und was sagt diese aus?
Diese wird meist in millisekunden angegeben, ist hier ein positiver oder negativer Wert besser?


----------



## Compucase (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was sagt die Stützzeit beim NT aus?*

Die Stützzeit bezeichnet die maximale Zeit, die ein Netzteil ohne eingehende Energie überbrücken kann, um die einzelnen Spannungen stabil zu halten. Laut Spezifikationen muss diese Zeit mindestens 16 Millisekunden betragen. Unsere COUGAR Netzteile haben eine äußerst hohe Stützzeit, können also bei Versorgungsproblemen bzw. Schwankungen deutlich länger die Spannung aufrecht erhalten als viele andere Modelle. Unsere Stützzeiten sind immer über 30 Millisekunden.
 Daher gibt es bei der Stützzeit eigentlich nur einen positiven Wert welcher in ms (Millisekunden) angegeben wird.


----------



## Imens0 (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was sagt die Stützzeit beim NT aus?*

Die Stützzeit von 30ms ist wahrscheinlich bei voller Auslastung oder? Ist die Stützzeit dann proportional zur Auslastung des Netzteils länger bei kleinerer Last?
Also kleinere Last gleich längere Stützzeit? Und falls ja, in welchem Maß wird die Stützzeit dann länger?


----------



## soulpain (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was sagt die Stützzeit beim NT aus?*

Die Loading Charts bei dem Ergebnis (400W Modell) sahen wie folgt aus:

+5V 8.980A
+12V1/V2 je 12.310A
+3.3V 14.360A

Allerdings ist die Stützzeit hierzulande ziemlich uninteressant, weil wir ein stabiles Netz mit wenigen Ausfällen haben.


----------



## derLordselbst (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was sagt die Stützzeit beim NT aus?*



soulpain schrieb:


> Allerdings ist die Stützzeit hierzulande ziemlich uninteressant, weil wir ein stabiles Netz mit wenigen Ausfällen haben.


 
Oh, das sehe ich ganz anders aufgrund sehr nerviger Erfahrungen. Spätestens wenn man für eine Professorin einen Rechner zusammenbaut und er immer nur bei ihr abstürzt, ohne offensichtlichen Grund und man fast verzweifelt, freut man sich über eine lange Stützzeit und störungsunempfindliche Netzteile.
Im konkreten Fall wohnte diese Professorin in einen umgebauten Bauernhof aus dem 18. Jahrhundert, dessen Elektrik anscheinend auch nicht aus diesem Jahrhunder stammte... Deren Bürorechner lief erst stabil mit völlig übertriebenen Marken-Netzteil >600 Watt.

In Altbauten gibt es noch oft Biotope mit uralten Installationen, die sehr gut ein instabiles Netz hervorrufen können.


----------



## Olstyle (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was sagt die Stützzeit beim NT aus?*

Eine entsprechend lange Stützzeit sorgt manchmal auch für recht "lustige" Erfahrungen.
Z.B. hatten wir hier schon ein paar mal einen kurzen Stromausfall(Straßenarbeiten...) welcher alle Wecker, Receiver etc. zurück gesetzt hat und natürlich das obligatorische Flackern der Beleuchtung während mein PC einfach durchgerannt ist .


----------



## NCphalon (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was sagt die Stützzeit beim NT aus?*

Das is mir auchma passiert, Licht flackert, Verstärker setzt sich zurück aber rechner malocht weiter xD


----------



## Compucase (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was sagt die Stützzeit beim NT aus?*



Imens0 schrieb:


> Die Stützzeit von 30ms ist wahrscheinlich bei voller Auslastung oder? Ist die Stützzeit dann proportional zur Auslastung des Netzteils länger bei kleinerer Last?
> Also kleinere Last gleich längere Stützzeit? Und falls ja, in welchem Maß wird die Stützzeit dann länger?



Die Stützzeit ist nahezu bei allen Lastzuständen identisch. Einzige Unterschiede gibt es bei den einzelnen Leitungen. 
Hier die einzelnen Werte unseres COUGAR POWER 400W (aktueller Test in der PCGH Printausgabe):

+5V  33.99ms

  +12V1 35.73ms

  +12V2 35.37ms

  +3.3V 51.12ms

  -12V 36.95ms


----------

